# Nappey (For Stage Two Of Tour De France)



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

I've not shown any of my French watches for a while. This afternoon, for Stage 2 of the Tour, I'm wearing one of my Nappeys




























A contemporary Nappey advert:










It runs a variant of the Parrenin 90 17 jewel, (as does my other Nappey):










Every afternoon for the next nearly three weeks, if I'm watching the tour then I'll be wearing a different French watch.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Being "in nappies" means something very different in the UK! :yes: 

Mike


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

tixntox said:


> Being "in nappies" means something very different in the UK! :yes:
> 
> Mike


yes I know Mike, I actually resisted saying " ....and filling my Nappey is a .....", 

There may be more puns on French watch brand names as the Tour continues :thumbup:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I also wear a nappey 










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mutley said:


> I also wear a nappey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Andrew, out of interest what movement is in there?


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Is this the incontinence thread.....?

Mike :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

john87300 said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > I also wear a nappey
> ...


Sorry John I've no idea  The case back is 14 sided & I don't have a case opener to fit it & my watch case friction ball won't shift it :angry:


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mutley said:


> john87300 said:
> 
> 
> > Mutley said:
> ...


I had one like that, on another French brand, which I couldn't turn whatever way I tried and it turned out to be a false screw back, it was actually a clip on back! I'm not saying that this is like that but maybe worth a good look


----------

